# Idea Stolen from Alfa GTV (Lee)



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Unable to move this afternoon after training so went raiding the fridge for props and blatantly plagiarised Lee's idea for a pic with bubbles in it (hope you don't mind mate, it was inspiring!) It was my shot for today in my 365.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Picture looks good :thumb:

Original inspiration here


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very cool, how did you get that effect?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> very cool, how did you get that effect?


Not sure how Lee did it but I took a guess and used raspberries and diet lemonade!!!!!!!, flash synch'd at the max my D80 will take it 1/200 from memory!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I might have to do this too tomorrow! :lol: It'll be a new fad :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> I might have to do this too tomorrow! :lol: It'll be a new fad :thumb:


Lee has started the Lemonade revolution!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> very cool, how did you get that effect?


I used a Raynox DCR-250 on my nifty fifty with a EOS 450D body, sellotaped the pencils together and placed them in some lemonade, no flash used this time, natural sunlight wins on this pic 

let the lemonade revolution begin :lol:

Lee.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

I keep hearing about this 365...what is it?? cheers


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

edition_25 said:


> I keep hearing about this 365...what is it?? cheers


its taking a picture every day for a year, mine (in progress) is here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/whiskas2/sets/72157619935300010/


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

More info here:

www.talkphotography.co.uk :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

cat in bin get my vote hehe


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

No cheating by pouring it over your bonnet.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

westie said:


> No cheating by pouring it over your bonnet.


That hadn't crossed my mind (until now!) good idea!!!!:thumb:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

ahh really like the 365 Idea might have to start a project like that


----------

